# stupid question. If i have 11.3" rotors on my 1.8t can i use 12.3" rotors for a GLI?



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

I looked under the faq thread and i see that under upgrades you can buy a 12.3" upgrade kit that comes with 11.3" OEM callipers, so I assume you can swap out the rotors.. but looking on ebay i found a few sets of the 12.3" (312mm) and they say it will NOT fit the 11.3" (288mm) models... so I am a little confused. Also when I buy pads I have to tell the parts store I have a VR6 to get the correct size pads... (I have a 1.8t, AWP engine)....


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

You'll need these:

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfi12caca.html

And for the pads, just get pads for the Audi TT or the '04.5 GLI. Although the rotors are larger, the surface area the pads contact is not (which is why you can use the 11.3 calipers). The center of the rotor (non-braking surface) is larger on the 12.3's.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

yes that what you need, but don't buy them for that price get them used...


----------



## MoldovaDIZEL (Jan 15, 2010)

OddJobb said:


> You'll need these:
> 
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/bfi12caca.html
> 
> And for the pads, just get pads for the Audi TT or the '04.5 GLI. Although the rotors are larger, the surface area the pads contact is not (which is why you can use the 11.3 calipers). The center of the rotor (non-braking surface) is larger on the 12.3's.


 correct,and i was very pissed once i say that! but its said that gli ones ventilate better since they have a diffrent pattern for the vents, and the pushing the braking area higher means less the rotor has a bit more time to kool from one spot to another, so its a very little improvment only! 

save for a introductory big brake kit with calipers like the r32 with dual pistons or so if u want great improvement.


----------



## B4WrNd (Nov 15, 2004)

MoldovaDIZEL said:


> correct,and i was very pissed once i say that! but its said that gli ones ventilate better since they have a diffrent pattern for the vents, and the pushing the braking area higher means less the rotor has a bit more time to kool from one spot to another, so its a very little improvment only!
> 
> save for a introductory big brake kit with calipers like the r32 with dual pistons or so if u want great improvement.


12.3's are a worthy upgrade to 11.3' setups. 

A better solution would be to do 12.3's and Porsche 993 "Big Red"s if you are working on a budget. 

If your not concerned with surface area Girling G60's are the way to go. As they are dual piston.


----------



## anerness (Mar 29, 2009)

What if you have a whole setup from a 2006 GLI that includes rotors and calipers would that be able to go on a mk4?


----------



## MoldovaDIZEL (Jan 15, 2010)

if u have a tdi or 2.0 ull need hubs n all from a 1.8t/vr


----------

